# Work Permits



## Ian.T (Oct 8, 2008)

I have been offered a permanent possition as a manager in Laem Chabang in the New Year. My new employer (Thai Company) has sent me a letter that I take to the Thai consulate in Hull for my visa. However, they have asked me to send school & college certificates to them so they can organise my work permit.
As it was so long ago (30 years +) I don't have them. Isthis likely to cause a problem?
Please help


----------



## Zark (Sep 26, 2008)

Ian.T said:


> I have been offered a permanent possition as a manager in Laem Chabang in the New Year. My new employer (Thai Company) has sent me a letter that I take to the Thai consulate in Hull for my visa. However, they have asked me to send school & college certificates to them so they can organise my work permit.
> As it was so long ago (30 years +) I don't have them. Isthis likely to cause a problem?
> Please help


I've never submitted anything but university degrees and certificates for specialized training. If you have that - submit it. If you don't, universities are quite familiar with people losing their stuff and can reissue new "originals" - for a small fee of course. I always keep spares (just in case an employer or immigration loses it - it does happen) and have paid anywhere from US$12 to $50 depending on the university/college [I've attended three].

Whether it is a problem or not - different story. If you represented yourself to your employer as having certain education and training, they have every right to expect you to be able to document that (with the exception though of primary and secondary school for us older guys . . . of course!). 

The documents may or may not actually be required for your work permit - it depends on your specialty and what job category your employer is asking the labor department to issue a work permit for.


----------



## Ian.T (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks, I have made contact with the college I attended (all those years ago). They have given me address in London to contact the governing body at the time. They tell me that as it is over 20 years, I should be able to get a letter of confimation from them even if they can't supply a copy.
Thanks again


----------

